# How do I keep 6 balls of yarn untangled?



## oakstreetknitter (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm knitting a sweater which has a tweed pattern and uses 3 different colored balls of yarn which are in use throughout the sweater. Now that I'm knitting the sleeves (I usually knit both sleeves at the same time to keep them uniform) I have 6 balls of yarn that are in use. How do I keep the strands untangled? It's taking longer to untangle the strands before each row than it is to actually knit the row!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I usually put each ball of yarn into a baggie and move the baggies around when knitting. I have not had any problems doing it this way.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

I just bag the skeins in see-through zips bags, set the bags in a small laundry basket or bin and turn the whole basket as needed versus moving each bag separately; it works! LOL!

Do you need the whole skein for this sleeve project or just so many yards?

If in yards, do you know about yarn tags? Think of them as mini skeins. They dangle behind the project to not unwind (if notched correctly). With them at the shortest length of yarn pulled out, they're not likely to tangle with the others.

I can't see your placement of color changes, but this might be an option for you in the future for color work.

Good luck!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~


oakstreetknitter said:


> I'm knitting a sweater which has a tweed pattern and uses 3 different colored balls of yarn which are in use throughout the sweater. Now that I'm knitting the sleeves (I usually knit both sleeves at the same time to keep them uniform) I have 6 balls of yarn that are in use. How do I keep the strands untangled? It's taking longer to untangle the strands before each row than it is to actually knit the row!


----------



## oakstreetknitter (Aug 5, 2011)

I need the three colors throughout the entire garment.
I'll try the plastic bags later today. Thanks for the sugggestion.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

You can also use a reusable wine bottle bag. It is like a reusable grocery bag, and it is divided into six sections made to hold six bottles of wine (or six skeins of yarn.) I found mine at the thrift store but you can also find them in grocery or liquor stores.


----------



## redwagon (Aug 25, 2011)

i never considered baggies like some suggest, i use bowls

...6 strands! youre crafty!


----------



## sheriet (Mar 23, 2011)

something to think about...if you knit to and fro you never turn your work and thus the strands of yarn don't get tangled up. Knitting to and fro is just knitting both ways, no purling. I would suggest some practice to get the gauge correct but it sure helps with lots of skeins of yarn


----------



## grannyk (Aug 11, 2011)

I never heard of knitting without turning the project. How do you do that? I usually do my sweaters in the round, even using a steel if necessary, but this backwards knitting sounds intriguing.


----------



## flmgsun (Jul 12, 2011)

sheriet said:


> something to think about...if you knit to and fro you never turn your work and thus the strands of yarn don't get tangled up. Knitting to and fro is just knitting both ways, no purling. I would suggest some practice to get the gauge correct but it sure helps with lots of skeins of yarn


OK newbie here.. "Knit to and fro"? Are you using dpns and not joining for a round? Confused is my middle name by the way..


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I have seen books that will sell you this set up and wondered why anyone would pay for it when it so easy to make. You take a 2 litre pop bottle and take the base cap off. Cut the bottom of the bottle off just lower than the base cap line. Drop the yarn in the bottle with the yarn coming thru the top and place the cap back on the bottle. Place the bottles in a large craft bag and rotate as you knit. 

My mom, who is crocheting person has told me that she ALWAYS re-winds her yarn into balls before putting it into the bottle so you can avoid knots. A yarn winder would also do.
Just an idea...


----------



## MuffCake (Aug 8, 2011)

If someone can help with this problem, I would sure appreciate it also. My problem is 2 kitties, both of whom think my projects are for their tangling pleasure. Thank you.


----------



## mrssanta (Jan 30, 2011)

I sometimes use clean 2 liter soda bottles.....this will not keep the yarn untangled, but does make it easier to untangle. Just cut off the bottom and tape it back on or cut a hole in the side of the bottle and feed the yarn out of the top.It is easier to move the bottles around to untangle the yarn


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Might I suggest this product to you? Yes, I am shamelessly plugging yet another KnitPicks item, but I purchased them for some Fair Isle that I want to get to in 2012, and I winded up using them when I had to have 2 separate balls of yarn for this sweater I am attempting to make. They are called yarn bobbins, and you can find them here:

http://www.knitpicks.com/accessories/Knitting_Yarn_Bobbins__DYarnBobbins.html

They come in small, medium, and large, and I really think that they would be great for any project where you have lots of colors that you need to use throughout. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## supergirl6116 (Apr 3, 2011)

I do quite a bit of tunisian crochet and have had as many as 26 small balls of yarn working at once. When changing colors you have to wind the one color around the other. To make it easier I wind the yarn into small balls and put each in a disposable cup and set them all in a box lid on the floor in front of me. I like the suggestions of putting them in ziplock baggies though.


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

This works best when you can pull the yarn out from the center of the skein. On many skeins today, you can't do that. I've tried to locate the end of the skein by poking my finger into the center but have not had much luck. That means my balls roll around as the yarn comes off them. If I use a plastic baggie (as I will on this project--I haven't done it yet), I'll have to make sure it's big enough for the skein to roll around in as it unwinds. I really love that yarn that you can pull out from the center of the ball. It stays cleaner and doesn't tangle as much.


----------



## Grandmaof6 (Feb 26, 2011)

It seem that the Kittens need a yarn project of their own. Have you seen the skeins of really fat yarn? You could put some scraps in a large shopping bag with little ends showing to occupy their curious little minds. They usually like to play in shopping bags anyway.....far away from your project...LOL 

Good Luck!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry I can't help you because I can't help ME!!!!
I just cannot get it right. Pull too tight, wind the wrong way, get so tangled I just screa, YES out loud.

Must be beyond my talents for sure.

Linda


----------



## grannyk (Aug 11, 2011)

My favorite bobbins are ones I make like a figure eight wrapped around 2 fingers. Im sure u tube would have s video for it.


----------



## Grandmaof6 (Feb 26, 2011)

A long time ago I was told to wind 14 times one way and then cross it 14 times another until the ball is made. Pulling too tight or too loose is a matter of practice...it will come....don't give up on yourself.....be sure that you are in a relaxed state of mind before you pick up the yarn not rushed....don't push yourself into projects that are too hard for your skills until you are ready with time and patience....there is no failure in defeat....you tried. Find the things that work well for you....


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Be sure to post your finished project. Tweed sounds intresting.
I made a sweater and 2 vests from Sally Melville's "Styles" hard cover book. The Tweed stitch patterns. heaps of fun and it usued up lots of yarns from my stash. Multip0le comfpliments when I wear them. Joan 8060


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

oakstreetknitter said:


> I'm knitting a sweater which has a tweed pattern and uses 3 different colored balls of yarn which are in use throughout the sweater. Now that I'm knitting the sleeves (I usually knit both sleeves at the same time to keep them uniform) I have 6 balls of yarn that are in use. How do I keep the strands untangled? It's taking longer to untangle the strands before each row than it is to actually knit the row!


It sounds as if you are knitting with 3 strands of differents colors all at the same time in each stitch. I am currently doing 2 scarves, each with 2 colors held together, both scarves at the same time on one circular needle. Try those $1.00 recycled material bags from the dollar stores. You need 2. put the 3 skeins for one in one bag and ditto for the other.


----------



## evilknit (Aug 24, 2011)

the terra cotta potting containers, put the yarn on the floor and put the pot over it, pulling loose end out. they stay put, yarn is separated, and kitties cant get into the yarn to tangle with it.


----------



## evilknit (Aug 24, 2011)

regarding pots, pull the yarn out the hole that is in the bottom.. should have re read before sending.. sorry guys


----------



## Razzle (Jul 25, 2011)

I always rewind my yarn with a yarn winder to make center pull balls, even if the yarn comes in a center pull skein. the balls then fit nicely into the plastic baggies. I couldn't live without my yarn winder. I bought my original one about 55 years ago for $2.98 from Lee Wards. It finally died and I had to replace it a few years ago. At that time, I paid $32.00 for a new one. The price is higher now, but to me it is well worth the price. I wouldn't give it up for the world.


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

My late aunt was an avid knitter who used many colors. My mom who has since passed, told me she would put the yarn in bowls as she used many colors. In her day there were no charts, she knitted from her head and made many pictures on the sweaters!


----------



## mother (Mar 27, 2011)

My late aunt was an avid knitter who used many colors. My mom who has since passed, told me she would put the yarn in bowls as she used many colors. In her day there were no charts, she knitted from her head and made many pictures on the sweaters!


----------



## nannymaid (Jul 7, 2011)

...6 strands! youre crafty![/quote]
I did a very intricate project once for an order, it was beutiful. It had flowers on it, large ones with leaves, it was a real marathon. On some rows I had 24 colours on the go all at once! It took quite a while, but the finished cardigan was just gorgous.


----------



## Corrine Andrews (Aug 17, 2011)

I wind smaller balls of each colour and knit with these - I know it means joining in every so often, but at least you don't have to untangle the yarn when it gets in such a mess. I learnt this from my Godmother, many years ago and never fails me. Good luck.


----------



## Baggie (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Muff Cake, I have three kitties with the same idea and it can cause a real mess. To keep them happy and away from my project I used some small left over balls of yarn that would not make a project (hate to throw anything away) wind it up and tie it tight so it won't ravel too quick and throw them out for them to play with. I found it can keep them occupied for an hour or better and then they fall asleep. It works for me and perhaps your two babies will like the idea. Good Luck!! Bobbie


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Lori Putz said:


> I have seen books that will sell you this set up and wondered why anyone would pay for it when it so easy to make. You take a 2 litre pop bottle and take the base cap off. Cut the bottom of the bottle off just lower than the base cap line. Drop the yarn in the bottle with the yarn coming thru the top and place the cap back on the bottle. Place the bottles in a large craft bag and rotate as you knit.
> 
> My mom, who is crocheting person has told me that she ALWAYS re-winds her yarn into balls before putting it into the bottle so you can avoid knots. A yarn winder would also do.
> Just an idea...


I made 2 of these 45 or years ago, so that my Toddlers didn't play with my yarn..... The SAME ones still work..... The 2-Litre bottles hold a large skein of yarn....


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm thinking it's the way you turn your needles at the end of the row. 

By turning the needles first left to right and then right to left you will see which way is causing the tangles. 

I don't have a project in front of me so not sure which way you should be turning your rows and it may be opposite directions depending on whether you are changing from a Right Side to a Wrong Side. Good luck.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

There is a product called a yarn bra that is helpful. They are tubes of stretchable plastic that fit over the skeins. The skeins/balls of yarn can tumble around any way they wish but the bra will keep them tangle free. The problem is you are going to need several packages. There is only 1 larger bra per package. The 2-liter bottle solution has been popular since 2-liter bottles were first produced. The older kind with a separate base was ideal. Alas, they are no longer available. If you don't mind buying a solution, go to Amazon. They have a number of different kinds of yarn holders available. Even if you don't buy one from Amazon, you'll have a better idea of what's available because Amazon has more listed than any other 1 source. I have used plastic bags and they are ok if you don't have anything else, but I don't like them at all. There are also yarn bowls, but they are actually bowls and can be pretty pricey. The're usually ceramic so they have a hefty shipping fee and I'm not sure you'd like half a dozen or so bowls scatterd around you. Another idea is a project bag. I have several Nemaste project bags made of a stiff mesh with snap-tops that I just love. Again, not a cheap solution but I certainly like them better than anything else I've tried except for the yarn bras. I used the bras with the yarn for 2 socks on 2 circular needles and they were a life saver. You have to do a lot of twisting and untwisting with this method of knitting socks and the yarn bras solved a lot of tangles. I reinforced the heels and toes and without the bras to hold the reinforcing yarn along with the sock yarn, I'd have gone compltely nuts. Those yarn bras were both life and sanity savers.
http://www.amazon.com/K1C2-Yarn-Bras-3-Pack/dp/B000YZ7RWU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314482327&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.com/Boye-Jumbo-Yarn-Sleeves/dp/B000W5GBJC/ref=pd_sim_dbs_ac_1
http://www.amazon.com/Namaste-Snap-Craft-Sewing-Knitting/dp/B003LMN1IC/ref=sr_1_1?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1314482419&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Namaste-Snap-Gray-Supply-Pouches/dp/B003TH0NNU/ref=pd_bxgy_ac_img_b
http://www.amazon.com/Knitting-Holder-Carrying-Handle-11-1-4x4-3/dp/B00409PJMQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1314482483&sr=1-1
http://www.amazon.com/Art-Bin-Yarn-Drum/dp/B003ZJE9WS/ref=sr_1_10?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1314482483&sr=1-10
You can buy a plastic canister with a plastic top and poke a hole through the lid, smoothing out any rough edtes with something hot enough melt the plastic. Or, you can use the 2-liter soda bottle as suggested. Even if you don't drink soda, it's the cheapest solution.


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

This is fine if your skein allows you to pull yarn from the center. I can't tell you what a mess I made fishing around on either end for the loose piece of yarn to pull! On this current project, I have 3 balls, 2 of which are used only at the ends, so I'll use the plastic bag suggestion! Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Ruth, the Nemaste bags work either way and for my socks, it was still a help to prevent tangles. I had to loosen or remove the bra and unwind, but I was able to keep the bobbin with reinforcement yarn pretty much in place throughout. Once I finished the heel flap, I removed it but continued with the bras. Somewhere, I saw a guide that tells you which end you pull the yarn from for a center pull depending on the way the label is placed on the skein/ball. I'm sure it isn't 100% correct, but it's should be a help. It's something I have a problem with, and usually end up unwinding from the outside in. It's how I know the Nemaste bags work, even without a center-pull skein. Now, if only I could remember where I saw it or saved it to my computer for future reference.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

sheriet said:


> something to think about...if you knit to and fro you never turn your work and thus the strands of yarn don't get tangled up. Knitting to and fro is just knitting both ways, no purling. I would suggest some practice to get the gauge correct but it sure helps with lots of skeins of yarn


Are you talking about backwards knitting?
Virginia


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

oakstreetknitter said:


> I'm knitting a sweater which has a tweed pattern and uses 3 different colored balls of yarn which are in use throughout the sweater. Now that I'm knitting the sleeves (I usually knit both sleeves at the same time to keep them uniform) I have 6 balls of yarn that are in use. How do I keep the strands untangled? It's taking longer to untangle the strands before each row than it is to actually knit the row!


I knit with multiple balls of yarn alot. Generally, I can pull several inches up and knit with it and only have to stop and untangle every 6 or so rows. The balls don't seem to get any more tangled this way than they do when I try to untangle them after each row.

You could try one of the knitting buckets that have a lid with holes for the yarn to go through and several compartments for the skeins. Then your yarns should not tangle as much


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

If I'm knitting with multiple short lengths of wool I find it easier to break off enough and just leave them hanging. They are easy to separate when you get to the end of the row - and are ready to pick up on the next row. (I found bobbins clunky to use)
I get lots of tangles when using whole balls. So I'm going to try the suggestion of going to and fro instead of turning!
Thanks for all the ideas!
And all the best to those of you on the East Coast - I have a close friend holidaying in Boston!


----------



## dawnmarie (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi there. 
another suggestion is to put the 6 balls of wool evenly along a shoe box or any box big enough and. poke 6 holes in the lid and put a strand of each colour through the holes and pop the lid back on. it works a treat. Good luck


----------



## mmargery (Aug 7, 2011)

I'd use bobbins that are separate from each other so that you can twist the colors to avoid holes. or if you need to twist the colors so that you don't have long floating pieces on the wrong side of your work. It probably depends on how frequently you change colors and what the color pattern is.

http://www.google.com/search?q=yarn+bobbins&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-Address&rlz=1I7SKPT_en&prmd=ivns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=PN9ZTrerEtGjtgfjmZGgDA&ved=0CGYQsAQ&biw=1525&bih=727

I've used the flat style that are rectangular shaped.

I've also kept small balls of yarn in small socks or stockings to keep them from unravelling while working on an argyle pattern.


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

To knit backwardso not turn work at end of knit row..with tip of left needle, slip under right needle and thru 
stitch from left to right (thru the back of stitch), wrap yarn over top of left needle tip (from top to bottom coming down between needle tips), slip left needle tip back under right needle tip taking stitch off right needle leaving and new stitch on left needle..first knit backward stitch done...work slowly and concentrate at first, soon you hit a rhythm and are off to the races....Della

Are you talking about backwards knitting?
Virginia[/quote]


----------



## nannymaid (Jul 7, 2011)

supergirl6116 said:


> I do quite a bit of tunisian crochet and have had as many as 26 small balls of yarn working at once. When changing colors you have to wind the one color around the other. To make it easier I wind the yarn into small balls and put each in a disposable cup and set them all in a box lid on the floor in front of me. I like the suggestions of putting them in ziplock baggies though.


You do exactly the same thing I did with my 26 colours per row, only I did not have the cups, had the lid though. Great minds think alike :thumbup:


----------



## nannymaid (Jul 7, 2011)

I find that having smaller lengths of wool for the knitting has a problem of it's own - you either wind off too much and waste a lot or not enough and yet another two ends to thread in the finished article, which is a lot if the fairisle is in the middle of the piece.


----------



## grannyk (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks, Della. I'll try it soon.


----------



## Razzle (Jul 25, 2011)

Several years ago I made a twin size blanket with tunisian stitch that had over a dozen colors all at the same time. I got a box from a liquor store that had the dividers in it. I put each color in one of the twelve compartments (sometimes I had to have two in the same compartment). As I was changing colors I tried to twist one way going across and the other way coming back and it worked out well. I only had to untwist my balls of yarn occasionally.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Razzle said:


> Several years ago I made a twin size blanket with tunisian stitch that had over a dozen colors all at the same time. I got a box from a liquor store that had the dividers in it. I put each color in one of the twelve compartments (sometimes I had to have two in the same compartment). As I was changing colors I tried to twist one way going across and the other way coming back and it worked out well. I only had to untwist my balls of yarn occasionally.


FANTASTIC IDEA.......
A Lady at my LYS told us that she used a '6-Pack' for beer carton to keep her colors separate......


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

I've got pretty good at judging how much I'll need when using short lengths. But I do always err on the 'too much' side. The cut-offs go into a bag for stuffing dolls!


----------



## colourbug (Jul 6, 2011)

nannymaid said:


> I find that having smaller lengths of wool for the knitting has a problem of it's own - you either wind off too much and waste a lot or not enough and yet another two ends to thread in the finished article, which is a lot if the fairisle is in the middle of the piece.


I've got pretty good at judging how much I'll need when using short lengths. But I do always err on the 'too much' side. The cut-offs go into a bag for stuffing dolls!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

For Fair Isle with many colors I use long lengths or bobbins. Always pick up from under onld oolor. When you are done with a color, put stand or bobbin to front of work. When you turn, they are all in order. For knitting with several skeins, I like the wine case idea and I do turn box one way and then the other. Good Luck.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I prefer to use yarn bobbins for all colors except the main color. It's a bit of a pain winding all the bobbins, but since my knitting goes everywhere I do I find the bobbins easier to deal with than the separate balls of yarn.


----------



## annh69 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have used large oatmeal containers and empty big plastic pretzel containers. I also have a carousel that you use 6 soda containers, cut off the bottom and insert your yarn in the bottom and My Mom used plastic needlepoint canvas and made bottoms for the bottles so the yarn would not fall out for me!!!!


----------



## annh69 (Mar 28, 2011)

To travel with my crocheting I am using a wine bag from our local store...I can carry 4 skeins of yarn and the middle has a section for my needles, patterns & misc., etc.


----------

